# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DHL Mission Report - Month Five

## Saizaphod

*If you're new to the League, read this first!
The Missions of the fifth month have arrived!*


*NEW* *Bonus tasks*
Recruit a dream character to join the DHL : *2 Points*Practice your Selected Dream Powers: *5 Points*Visit the Dream Hero League's head-quarters: *10 Points*
*Brief additional information about the targets:*
*A friend/family member* of yours has been copied and the version you meet is evil. See what you can do! ( _Sensei_ )
*Airborne* Fight an airborne opponent!
*TV show character* Someone brought a TV show character(s) to life and gave them their abilities, they are evil and must be stopped. ( _Sensei_ )
*DHL clone* A clone of one of the Dream hero league's members has been made and been made evil. Solve the situation with any means necessary! ( _Sensei_ )
*Mad scientist* The evil mastermind himself. Sources tell that the mad scientist is likely behind the DHL clone situation as well. Fight the mad scientist! ( _Sensei_ )
*Elemental* An entity made entirely of fire/water/earth/wind or any other element which can quickly change its appearence. Highly dangerous and very powerful. But every element has a weak spot, right? ( _ExothermReacton_ )

*Forest giant* Thousands of farmers are leaving a forested valley. They're pale and scared, and they tell rumors of "something" moving above the treetops, something colossal. Countless of small towns look to be "crushed" under something incredibly heavy, as if a mountain had passed through. *Find the forested valley/forest* and face the enemy!
*Demon king* A dark lord has awoken from his eternal sleep. Find the dark lord and defeat him, before he can fulfill his dark and monstrous plans!

*Get battling!*


1. Hukif 2. GenghisKhan 3. Sensei 4. Snowstrider 5. MadMonkey 6. DreamCafe11 7. ExothermReacton 8. Saizaphod 9. Stintman 10. MagicChicken 11. Patience108 12. NarutoUzukami 13. Cookino 14. DreamsMadeReal 15. Scalysaurus 16. Shabby 17. AlienTommy 18. Elaol 19. Letaali 20. FryingMan 21. jarjar 22. Keeboard 23. KingAerys 24. TheAssassin56

*Events of the last month*
Last month's missions

*Genghis Khan* promoted to *A*-Tier
*Song*(DreamCafe11) promoted to *B*-tier
*Draconov*(ExothermReacton) promoted to *C*-Tier
You can view the entries by clicking the "Task"s underneath. * = comment entry

*Genghis Khan* completed a *Black*-Task and two Yellow-Tasks gaining *60 Points* and a *Golden star*.
*Yumikage*(Sensei) completed the White-Task* gaining *15 Points*.
*Song* completed a Yellow-Task* and a Green-Task gaining *8 Points*.
*Draconov* completed a Yellow-Task and had vision of the Red-Opponent* gaining *6 Points*.

*Genghis Khan* joined the Dream Hero League.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Super-cool stuff ! Updated my bed-side task list =)

The Mad scientist, the Elemental and the Demon Lord will make for some pretty amazing fights, assuming I can actually convince my SC that fighting is fun !  ::chuckle::

----------


## ExothermReacton

Found out that the mad scientists copied my parents. They were super hostile towards me. No lucidity though so RIP my point.

----------


## Sensei

Love the ideas.  :tongue2:  elemental sounds like fun, gonna do some good fighting this month.

----------


## MadMonkey

I like the bonus tasks! I have had tons of semi and full lucids the past couple months where I recruit DCs to the DHL. Ones I can remember now are Superman, Luke Cage, and Doctor Strange. I will probably complete that one whether I try or not.  :tongue2:

----------


## DawnEye11

I tried finding the forest giant but instead I got those deku creatures that shoot stuff from their nose holes. Can that count for the cartoon character task?

Dream

I became lucid in my house and recalled the Dhl mission. I didnt know whether to use the door or go through the window at first but I jumped out the window than over the fence because it didn't matter although I usually use the door. I than flew backwards thinking about bumping into the forest giant but I wanted to see him first instead. I turned around hoping he would be there but I saw red and green platforms in the air with deku creatures from Majora's mask instead. I hit them with a sword to get them out of way than pressed a green button that I thought of as the bell to call the giant. I turned around to see if the giant was coming.I only heard a faint roar but no giant was present. I flew off again but instead of trying the dhl mission again I went to look for my dream guides.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I tried finding the forest giant but instead I got those deku creatures that shoot stuff from their nose holes. Can that count for the cartoon character task?



Yea that counts  :smiley:  *7 Points* again to you. You used the sword _again??_ haha  ::lol::  Dang, maybe you'll catch the giant next time!

----------


## DawnEye11

> Yea that counts  *7 Points* again to you. You used the sword _again??_ haha :lol Dang, maybe you'll catch the giant next time!



 ::D:  Yay~ Thanks! XD hehe yeah, the sword is probably infused into my soul and brain so much that I keep forgetting to use the acrobatic blade. Ill try to use it when im looking for the demon king. Ill definitely need it for that.

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning I managed to break a severe two-weeks dry spell

I managed to summon a Demon by drawing a pentacle on the ground, and fight it *DJ entry*

I am not sure it qualifies for the "Demon Lord" half-year mission, since I summoned it instead of being already active. 
Also, it was big size 2m-2m50cm, but maybe the requirement for Demon Lord was something more impressive...

Anyway, both of us only used pyrokinesis to fight

So perhaps, if it doesn't count for Demon Lord, it may be considered a fire elemental (although it was definitely Demonic looking)

Cheers !

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning during a long WILD I fought the Mad Scientist. It was a long and engaging fight, haven't had such a great one in a looong time !

*HERE* the DJ entry

In summary:
The Mad scientist comes on a sort of personal hover-plane, drop bombs and monsters over the city
I summon a wolf to fight with me and mount it. I shoot arrows and fireballs to him, climb on city buildings and finally hit its plane
I go to the crash site, he summons a giant robot, and escapes inside a building
I kinda take care about the robot, enter the building, and finally catch it at my second attempt, then I hand him to the cops

Most of the fight I used only selected dream powers, but towards the end I use X-Ray, a half-wind power, and flying

----------


## Sensei

I'll just post an excerpt here, whole DJ here:

DHL FIGHT! Old man, my old man, and Jason ★★★★★ - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Spoiler* for _a little less than half of the dream_: 




I am in my bed. I fly out of the wall and head down to the forest entrance. I know what is usually around here is a bunch of temples and shrines, but this time it should be different. I run through the forest. I keep hearing a loud thud and keep running towards it. I can’t see anything though. The thudding is getting louder and louder and I am having trouble keeping up, I use some dream control to run faster and remind myself not to use any dream powers unless I can’t beat the beast. I finally see it. A giant spider. Weird, no, this isn’t it, but it is made completely out of wood and more like long branches wound together, like a vine made of huge trees in the shape of a spider leg. I climb up a tree and am a far cry away from reaching the monster, it is about 300 feet high, I can not make it that high on my own. I’ll try something else. I keep running until I get in the way of a leg, not as hard as you would think. I grab ahold and when the leg goes up, I let go when it was moving quickly upward and springboard up towards the bottom of the spider, it is also a mass of trees. I spin as I get there and pull out my sword. Making a large hole in the bottom, my sword still has some abilities I know not. It is about 10 feet by 4 feet and grab ahold of a small viney tree that is dangling from the mess I just created. I swing myself in and it is hollow, still really big, it is a natural mechanism, must be controlled by the giant. I run towards the front. It takes a few minutes, but there are no doors and the entrances are about 50 feet high, a really big spider fortress, there are some big tables and things, all created like the spider. I ignore them a lot and make it to the front. 
The giant is sitting in a opening looking out towards the giant forest, I can see all sorts of mountains, the whole place seems to be a lot less populated than the area I am actually at, I imagine that this is what Zödra, Japan looks like. Smaller villages, but the same technology. I notice that the giant has his hands on the wood and it seems to be going out of his hands, he must be creating this stuff. He is using a ability really well, this could be difficult. I doubt he has the ability to animate objects, just create and control. I decide to chop off his arm and realize I don’t have my sword anymore. I put my hands together and resummon my sword, there is a noise, but the sword isn’t there, I do it again and it summons, it must need to be unsummoned and then summoned if I am not in control of it. Interesting. I run at the giant and am gonna knock off one of his arms when the term giant sinks in, he is about 50 feet high, (by my guess, hard to tell with him sitting down, and I couldn’t cut off his arm without alerting him because I can’t reach the 20 feet where his shoulder is at right now. I jump up and aim for the wrist, he is alerted right before I jump and turns, his hand lifts up and I sever the wood connection coming out of his hand. Instantly the whole right side of the giant spider stiffens up (he needs a connection to control it at all, interesting) and he lifts his hand back, points it at me and sends all sorts of tree vines my way. I slice them up, but I am losing my footing with the spider falling down. I hit the ground, the spider is falling, our descent slows and then we crash pretty softly into a clearing. I jump up and see that the giant has taken off running. I take off and realize that I was correct about the whole “size equivalent to speed”, because it is a dream, he isn’t slowed down by his mass, he moves the same amount of ground I would make if you compare the size of our bodies. I notice that I lost my sword again, so I put my hands together and unsummon it for later use. I take off running and decide to use my other ability. MAX STAT! I choose my legs, their stats get maxed out until the end of the dream with no negative repercussions. I take off running and easily catch up to the giant. He is running through a long clearing in the woods and turns around to face me. He yells and slams his hands on the ground, I am waiting for something to be made when I realize that he must have sent it under the ground. I jump up at him and tons of tree vines flow out of the ground at me a second too late. I am going in a straight line at the giant’s face and he lifts up his left hand to block. I pull my sword out while flying and swing at his arm, expecting it to be completely severed. My sword slices into his arm and gets stuck, since he sent out tree vines from the part of his arm that was cut, a very strong power, stronger than the acid like blow of my sword when severing something. He swings his arm out and it throws me across the glade. I am headed toward a tree, I still don’t want to use any more powers, so I shift as much as I can to plant my feet on the tree while it hits, the tree bends and with the max stat on my leg I am able to time the jump perfectly when the tree bends back and sends me back at the giant, I make sure to not use max power so that I land right before I get to him and jump again. He puts his right arm in front to block, and send out a tree vine, but I use my legs to jump straight through his legs and behind him, He turns around quickly, but as he is turning I stay in his blind spot and jump into the air, the 50 feet needed. As I am at the peak of my jump, I leave my sword in front of me and kick it (it is a white katana, so I kicked the side of the blade that isn’t sharp), the strength way stronger than my own and the surprise attack makes it soar through his neck as thick as it is, with no retaliation. I am super excited to have won and am planning on landing on his shoulder and riding that down.
His shoulder shifts off as I stand on it, the entire outer layer of his skin is falling off, made of the same tree vine thing that was coming out before. Revealing a much smaller giant (about 35 feet high) that was inside of him. I jump up off of the falling tree vines and aim for the head of this fiend as he steps out of the other shell. I unsummon and summon my sword in an instant and pile it down into the head of the giant. This also sheds like the previous one (about 20 foot giant) and I am too off balance this time, I land on my feet on the ground, but he is turning to face me, sending tree vines at me. I throw my sword at him and he pulls his hands up and jumps at my sword. I run at him and jump at his head. The sword lands in his arm, but without causing damage since it was just normal speed and all. My feet hit his head and knock him to the ground, my feet still in his face, as they are sending him to the ground. I unsummon and summon my sword as I am falling to the ground, my feet crush his head in and it also is just made of the tree vines and a 9 foot tall man sits up and jumps to his feet, he doesn’t seem to be made of wood this time since his movements are more fluid. He jumps at me and I set a foot on his chest while his long arm reaches me, He grabs my shirt and I kick him away. He lands against a large tree and my shirt is ripped off painfully. I jump to the tree and slice his head off neatly. The body fades away and the old man steps out.
“Why are you here?” I ask, but I already know the answer. I put him there, he wasn’t actually the giant or controlling the giant, but in my need to see him, he inserted himself into Zödra in the only way I let him. He looks at me and smiles. 




So, Forest giant beaten! No extra powers used, just sword and max stat.  :smiley:  Super fun fight. He was really resilient. It was kind of weird how his skin was there and then under that was just more tree vines. So from the outside he looked like a normal giant, but he was all sorts of complicated on the inside.  :smiley:  Hope you like the dream, if you keep up with Zödra at all, it is a good one to read!  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

Dang, nice fighting!! I'll count the points until this week is over and update the tasks then as well!  :smiley:  So a couple extra nights!

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Dang, nice fighting!! I'll count the points until this week is over and update the tasks then as well!  So a couple extra nights!



Well, at least I can hope for a miracle now. ::tongue::

----------


## Sensei

> Dang, nice fighting!! I'll count the points until this week is over and update the tasks then as well!  So a couple extra nights!



Sweetness. I have been having a few bad nights, but hoping for a clone battle.  :smiley:  Should be fun. We can do multiple in one dream right?

Also! Bruh! You are almost at 500! Early congrats.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Got a DHL Clone fight with no extra abilities. Against the clone of GenghisKhan. Summon me up Ghengis! I want to read a fight with me in it!  :Peek: 


*Spoiler* for _FIGHT!_: 



I am in my room, I fly up into the air and head for Mongolia. As I am flying I decide to Zoom teleport instead of flying and get there really quickly. I land at near someone that looks like it could be the great Khan himself. I have a FA to my house, kind of, more like just a quick flash back to it and I am standing near my bed. I close my eyes and fall back to the ground, instead of mirroring out the other side where I want, I get stuck in the ground and appear right behind him. 
Is it you? Or is it just a clone? I ask. He is startled and turns around, pulling a sword out. Startled, this is definitely the clone, the dreamer I know wouldnt be very easy to startle. Fire flies out of nowhere from his direction. I have no way to deal with this unless I use powers! I jump behind a tree. Summoning my sword from my hand. I need to pick a stat to counter this fire. He doesnt seem to have a limited amount of fire, completely unlimited fire, maybe unlimited breath? I dunno I realize that my sword has been set into the ground and a hole has been created, not like the acid eating away at it, but like a teleportation ring, I wonder where it sends me. I jump in and realize that it just goes where I want it to in a 50 meter radius, but since I hadnt decided a place, it just shot me 50 feet up in the air I cant survive a fall like this unless I use a stat or a non normal ability stat Arms max everything! I summon my sword, realizing that the ground teleport actually is my sword when it hits the ground and after use it unsummons my sword. I use max precision and max strength to toss the sword into the ground and land in it. My momentum carries with me, so I have to choose the right place to teleport. I pick a tree around and choose that to teleport out of at him, I should be slowed down enough by the time I hit the ground with the angle. I land in the teleport and out the tree, but my angle was a bit too high. Instead of hitting the ground right before I get to him, I am heading right at him. He turns and sees me, I summon my sword and we clash swords, I push him back with the extra strength. Each time our swords clash, mine is much stronger, he learns quickly how to redirect it, and starts throwing fire at me, I realize that with his fire in this close range, I cant hope to win. I toss my sword on the ground and jump down, appearing right behind him. I punch him in the back and he goes flying. As he flies away, he turns towards me and lets a huge wave of fire, enough to kill me if I dont dodge. I take off away from him and my hand pushes off a boulder and I fly way faster than the fire, towards nothing?! I realize that I am heading towards a black emptiness and I fall down into the void and back around to the other side (imagine falling out of orbit). Apparently we are on a small 50 meter by 100 meter floating platform, a plain with a few trees on one side and something that looks like mustafar on the other side, only 2 meters high (50 x 100 x 2). 
I summon my sword. Mustafar could kill me, I just use it to teleport to the other side. Not much momentum, so I just come out of the other side a little ways away from Khan. I throw my sword at him. He gets his sword hand rattled, I do a quick summon and teleport to him, summoning my sword again. I know this seems tedious,  so from now on, I think I will just leave it out, it flows as a quick clap clap, or just a clap if I need it. He raises his sword, but with the already off balanceness, I grasp his sword and take it from him.Chopping his head off. 7 copies of him pop up all around me and I swing both swords, chopping all the heads. Doesnt seem to be working, but he might just be healing or something like that. I notice that they are dissipating and throw my sword down at the ground one last time, I push myself through with my arms, giving me tons of momentum, and appear right behind the last clone. He dissapears and I hear a wave of fire. I notice that all the trees are burning and something is burning through the whole area. I also notice that the huge thing we are on is now floating around a world, not just void. I found this interesting, but the fire is coming from every direction and I fall to the ground and punch through the ground, falling through to the mustafar side, when I almost land, I put the two swords together and raise them up high. I swing down with all my might (maxed out speed and strength) and just the wave of energy cuts the thing we are on in half. I am temporarily suspended between them, but then I start drifting towards one of the sides. I see Khan coming at me, his neck has healed mostly. I get on all fours and use my arms to send me across to the other side. When Khan jumps across he sends a huge amount of fire that way too. I use my sword (which I realize now is the only sword I am holding since the other one broke from the use of it (Maybe it was an ability I used of it to extend and cut that thing in half, but I dont know). I set my sword down and leave a teleporter under me, waiting for the last moment. The fire reaches me and is almost consuming me, but then it fades, thanks to my arms shielding me and the Khan wrapped in fire, is trying to deliver a finishing blow. I am getting badly burnt in all places but my arms, and my eyes can no longer see. I wait until the khans fire first comes at me and I block with one hand and grab the portal with the other. The block throws him off balance and when I teleport through, I come right behind him and punch through the fire shield and reach his heart with an arm stab. The fire subsides (I can feel) I consider this battle won, so I heal myself and see where I am. I am stuck between the three pulls of gravity, so I reach my hands out and let fire spew from them, completely incinerating the two things, then I crush them into bits with some TK energy and there is nothing left of them. I float down to the world. It is constantly changing and shifting. I think it is because the idea of so many dreamers shaping such little dreamscape. I put my hand on the world and imagine it 10 times bigger, I cant tell a difference, but the one city I was near is actually seven different cities far apart and changing much less. I also think about some old newspapers from Zödra, 1 million. The population of the world. That is all. I dont think it was there before with my ideas of Zödra, but it is now. Lots less people, more places. This should keep the dream world from destroying itself. I might have to add more people later, but meh, a max of 1 million should be good. It might dwindle with all the killing that is likely to ensue with all the people realizing that it is a dream, but I can always add more later.  :tongue2:  I step into the closest city and no one seems to notice me, everyone flying and no one working anywhere. I need to make sure that we cement the currency, dont know how to do that yet. Alarm goes off.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Gotta read that WoT ASAP, Sensei  ::D: 

*EDIT:* Man, awesome fight !  ::D: 





> Got a DHL Clone fight with no extra abilities. Against the clone of GenghisKhan. Summon me up Ghengis! I want to read a fight with me in it!



Sure ! I will attempt it, if I'm still on time  ::-P:

----------


## Sensei

> Gotta read that WoT ASAP, Sensei 
> 
> *EDIT:* Man, awesome fight ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ! I will attempt it, if I'm still on time



sweet! cant wait to see it!

----------


## GenghisKhan

> sweet! cant wait to see it!



This morning during OBE/LD I attempted to fight your clone, but the dream gets hijacked by another subject - I will post the dream later / tomorrow

I am going to attempt it again tonight !

----------


## Kuyarei

Apologies for the lack of participation since i started university and was not feeling like it for the past months. Does the base have a training room?? My control is currently weak so i was looking for a place to practice. Are you able to describe the room?

----------


## Saizaphod

> Bruh! You are almost at 500! Early congrats.







> This morning during OBE/LD I attempted to fight your clone, but the dream gets hijacked by another subject - I will post the dream later / tomorrow. I am going to attempt it again tonight !







> Not feeling like it for the past months. Does the base have a training room?? My control is currently weak so i was looking for a place to practice. Are you able to describe the room?



Thanks haha, Iv been kinda off from LDing for quite a while now so haven't managed to break the barrier  ::lol:: . 

You can post the entry to the next month's thread, I'm closing this one. The points for that lucid will come your way next month then  :smiley: . 

Same, been off from practice for a while now. Sure, well actually there's supposed to be a separate "Training Center", but it can be in the same building. The training room/center can look like anything. I prefer to imagine it as this big, wide and empty hall where there's lots of room to use dream abilities. 

Now for the points. Massive ones. 

These fights man....

*
GenghisKhan*
50x2 = 100 Points + A Golden Star for completing the Demon King -  Mission
15x2 = 30 Points + A Silver Star for completing the Mad Scientist - Mission
*130 Points* and both a *Golden* and a *Silver Star*!
 + More later points for attempting the DHL clone task (?)

*Yumikage*(Sensei)
50x2 = 100 Points + A Golden Star for completing the Forest Giant - Mission. 
10+3x2= 26 Points for completing the DHL Clone-task
*126 Points* and a *Golden Star*!

This month's master fighters; *GenghisKhan* and *Yumikage*! With their new ranks...


Get ready heroes, for we're leaving the Earth._closing thread_

----------

